# Hello from South Wales



## hobbit (Jun 29, 2010)

Hello to all,just joined today.I'm new to wild camping and would love 
any help with wild sites in south and mid wales.


----------



## GregM (Jun 29, 2010)

Welcome to the site. Wales is a great place to wild camp, there are loads of spots.


----------



## Captain (Jun 29, 2010)

Welcome hobbit.

Check out the Wales forum for wilding spots (see site navigation left hand column). 

If you can't find what you need, just ask 

Regards Captain


----------



## Canalsman (Jun 29, 2010)

Welcome Hobbit 

There are a goodly number of wilding spots recorded for South, Mid and North Wales, and you can browse those in the appropriate forum.

That said, as a free member, access is not unlimited.

If you want unrestricted access, consider becoming a site supporter - click the link at the top right for more info. (Just £15 for a year - you'll save that by not paying a night or two's site fees ...)

As a site supporter there's a Wild Camping Map & POI forum where you can download Google Earth and satnav POI information for over 1600 spots in England, Wales and Scotland.

This is continually updated with new spots, and revisions to existing spots, from information posted on this site.

And don't hesitate to ask any questions you might have.

Above all, have fun!

Regards

Chris


----------



## busydaffodil (Jun 30, 2010)

hiya Hobbit........welcome.

From fellow welsh wilders.


----------



## barnybg (Jun 30, 2010)

*Hiya hobbit.*

Hiya Hobbit,from another Welsh  ' wilder ' but far,far away.


----------



## Guernsey Donkey (Jun 30, 2010)

Hi Hobit and welcome to the site for wildies, I think this is the best site on the web for wildies and you get full use being a full member.


Pics:  http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/photo-gallery/7168-western-isles.html


Info:  http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/scotland/5607-isle-lewis-isle-harris-western-isles.html


----------



## hobbit (Jun 30, 2010)

Thanks for making me feel welcome all,to set matters straight I am Scottish,moved to South Wales five years ago and love the place.I drive a 1999 VW T4 Hightop recently 
stripped,resprayed,and brand new conversion done on her.Drives like a dream.
My wife and I have been camping,caravanning and motorhoming for the past forty years or more but still new to wild camping so need all the help we can get.
Took advice and became a site supporter,cheers!


----------



## romafree (Jun 30, 2010)

Welcome from us (also in S Wales!!)


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Jun 30, 2010)

hi there there are quite a few of us down here loads of places to stay wild you will enjoy


----------



## 4x4busdriver (Jul 1, 2010)

*Hi Hobbit*

I think that you and I spent a few hours talking about motorhoming and putting the world to rights only a few days ago in West Wales. My other half is missing Paddy...ho ho ho


----------



## hobbit (Jul 31, 2010)

Sorry I didn't get back to you sooner 4X4,been over in Wiltshire visiting family.Paddy is well you'll both be glad to hear.Have you managed to get the boat out yet?You were
right this is a great site. Frank


----------



## Martinsouthwales (Aug 1, 2010)

Hello,

Welcome to the site. I am also from S Wales as you can tell. Also a novice wild camper.


----------



## hobbit (Aug 1, 2010)

Hi Martinsouthwales,welcome to the site .where in south wales.I'm on Gower.


----------



## Barbt (Aug 2, 2010)

We found several spots to wild camp around Abergavenny, also, you might be glad to know - the petrol station at the top of the town - to the left, I think it's  BP has a water tap outside - you just lift the wooden lid and turn the tap - they are perfectly happy for you to help yourself to fresh water.  

On the Brecon road there are several decent laybys where you can camp too.


----------



## tissy (Aug 2, 2010)

hi and welcome we spend  time in south wales and love it, we were in Wisemans bridge again this week end and notice they had erected plenty of 'no overnight signs ' There is still a small space the other side of the stream where it may be possible. Has any one tried the pub to see if a couple of pints and a meal makes ok?
If not its not far from you and there are plenty of sites close by.
Have fun


----------



## hobbit (Aug 3, 2010)

Thanks to you both,I'll keep these in mind.I don't drink but love pub grub.


----------



## Betty Bloo (Aug 10, 2010)

*Hi Hobbit*

Hi Hobbit, Im new to the site and am also from South Wales and also a VW owner. 
We are currently having our 76 bay restored and Ive come across this site whilst looking for places to take her next year.
We also run a vw club called South Wales Dubbers , would be fab to meet u and ur van one day 

southwalesdubbers.co.uk • Index page


----------



## hobbit (Aug 16, 2010)

*Betty Bloo*

Hi,just had a look on your site ,very interesting!!!Welcome to the site and likewise hope we meet up .Preparing for a trip to France,Spain and Portugal mid September so this site has proved very,very usefull.Speak again soon.
Hobbit


----------



## caspar (Aug 16, 2010)

I know loads of places throughout Wales. We live in South Wales but travel regularly through Mid Wales to North Wales and Anglesey. If you give some idea where you'd like to go, pm me your e-mail and I'll send you a list - many I think will be on the next update by Canalsman which should significantly increase places listed in Wales.


----------



## Hobbsy (Aug 16, 2010)

welcome mate, im from s wales too and a vw t4 owner!


----------



## lisa01633 (Aug 23, 2010)

HI .. more from s.wales here .. just came back from brecon we counted 8 car parks (£2.50 all day free from 6pm till 8am) that all say you can stay there one night in seven all walking distance from main town and it's beautiful up there .. a number of them are not good for a big mh but at least 2 are .. decent laybys on a470 on the way up if you can't quite make it there in one go


----------



## hobbit (Aug 23, 2010)

*Brecon*

Hi lisa01653,glad you enjoyed Brecon,it's lovely up there.Was up at Builth Wells last week with our daughter and the grandkids.Loved it and enjoying
all of Wales since moving here.Welcome to the site.


----------



## mark e (Aug 23, 2010)

Shwm ai from Edmonstown, Rhondda.


----------



## Sandy Lampert (Sep 4, 2010)

Welcome to the forum from a fellow new-member.


----------



## robjk (Sep 6, 2010)

Hi I am Rob from Swansea just joined the site my self if you come to Swanea there are a car parks at the mumbles which are used on a regular basis by camper vans and motorhomes with no overnight restrictions with access to great views and good places to breakfast if you want


----------



## jogguk (Sep 7, 2010)

robkinnear said:


> Hi I am Rob from Swansea just joined the site my self if you come to Swanea there are a car parks at the mumbles which are used on a regular basis by camper vans and motorhomes with no overnight restrictions with access to great views and good places to breakfast if you want



Is it still possible to stay at Eastcliffe? It has bee a few years since I was there.


----------

